# From Australia coming Canada for year visa



## Bradley89 (May 12, 2013)

Just wondering were I should go for the most work in Canada I'll be arriving in January next year been doing drywall for 9 years here in Sydney Australia sheet set frame thanks


----------



## Bradley89 (May 12, 2013)

Also wil I get a job easy on hourly rate or will I have to contract


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bradley89 said:


> Just wondering were I should go for the most work in Canada I'll be arriving in January next year been doing drywall for 9 years here in Sydney Australia sheet set frame thanks


Alberta, Saskatchewan, and Manitoba would be your best bet, economically their on the up swing. British Columbia and Ontario have communist governments, so their on the down swing. Quebec is full of french people (need I say more:whistling2 Maritime provinces (eastern Canada) nothing wrong with them, just harder to get work.

Plus January worse time you could look for work, we have a thing here called winter


----------



## Bradley89 (May 12, 2013)

Toronto any good was thinking going straight there try get into commercial fit outs still work in January but yeah i heard going to be ****ing cold


----------



## Bradley89 (May 12, 2013)

Never used machines for taping always by hand will that matter a lot


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bradley89 said:


> Toronto any good was thinking going straight there try get into commercial fit outs still work in January but yeah i heard going to be ****ing cold


You want Toronto:blink:, Almost one quarter of Canada's population lives there:blink:

It is all Union there, here is their link http://www.iupat.on.ca/Home.aspx (looks like their giving english lessons in their web page)

The Union might set you up, they are the power in that town. Or you can try the Drywall companies themselves. I worked there 13 years ago. Seemed like everyone there worked by the hour in the day, then raced off to their side jobs at night, where the real money was.

heres another link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Toronto_Area

There is a condo boom going on there (high rises), the cost of living is killer, transportation is killer too, plus your taxed to death also.

Winters not as bad, not a lot of snow, plus they don't get those -30 temps like out west. The weather is affected by the great lakes, the summers are brutal hot and humid. So your looking at colder winters, but hotter summers:yes:

How about we trade places:thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea it's gonna be tough getting off the boat in January we had about 10' of snow this year at that time and winter basicaly ended yesterday:blink:.Wish i could say i was joking but its true.
Are you in to skiing if you are kelowna b.c. has two ski hills owned buy Aussies and they have people that come to work every year both hills are always growing and get alot of drywall work . The hill's names are Silver Star and Big White . 

But 2 Buck is right commie government out there now and if money is more important than fun come to Saskatchewan were the busiest in Canada and pretty much the best pay for a new guy without contacts you don't need auto tools out here most guy's out here don't use zooks but pretty much all the piece workers use boxes, corner flushers and compound tubes. Speed is more important than quality out here so anything you can do to go faster is a good thing:thumbsup:.I think Sasktaper is looking to expand But if you work for him his work looks real good so I imagine he's a pikky bugger Good luck if you do need help finding work hop on the site before you come and i would do what i can to line stuff up for you:yes:.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey now Gordie speed is important but quality is also important ...... Can't make it sound like in Sask we don't care about quality lol

Then were going to have a big influx of Mexican and east Indian tapers coming in after reading that lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Toontowntaper said:


> Hey now Gordie speed is important but quality is also important ...... Can't make it sound like in Sask we don't care about quality lol
> 
> Then were going to have a big influx of Mexican and east Indian tapers coming in after reading that lol


Na f*ck that toon ur getting me!!!:thumbup: They can stay where they r!! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bradley89 said:


> Never used machines for taping always by hand will that matter a lot


It won't matter much if you work piece work for a DWC as long as you do good work and in a decent time frame. Really good mudders don't get overlooked. Eventually you're going to buy some auto tools. Maybe not all but some for sure. No doubt about it !


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Toontowntaper said:


> Hey now Gordie speed is important but quality is also important ...... Can't make it sound like in Sask we don't care about quality lol
> 
> Then were going to have a big influx of Mexican and east Indian tapers coming in after reading that lol



lol That's true Guess a better way to word it is there is an abundance of shacks being built out here all 8' boxes so the skill set needed to do fancy level 5 or 4 or what ever are not as necessary right now. So if you can do a good level 3 and pass a light check and work 8 days a week Sask is a good place right now. But the work will slow to a crall in winter again just too damn cold thats why there so far behind right now.

And I think it quite funny watching haks try and fail with there taping or boarding crews the ****y will always fail and the decent guy just carry on


----------



## Bradley89 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks boys looking forward can't wait get on the piss with the Canadians too never been the snow in my life so will be a first just got to decide we're I should first go to still no idea going relax a week then wanna get into it. How much should I be expecting to take home for 40 hour week many bosses pay cash how much a day


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bradley89 said:


> Thanks boys looking forward can't wait get on the piss with the Canadians too never been the snow in my life so will be a first just got to decide we're I should first go to still no idea going relax a week then wanna get into it. How much should I be expecting to take home for 40 hour week many bosses pay cash how much a day


Punctuation fail! Now you're gonna have the DWT grammar police on your case!:jester:


----------

